# Bulk Yeast



## balconybrewer (20/10/08)

hi all,

just wondering if anyone has purchased a bulk packet of dried yeast before and decanted into smaller vacuum bags?????

its like half the price, and iam keen to give it a go if it has been tried and tested by anyone

cheers


----------



## Effect (20/10/08)

not to be rude or nothing...

but I'd so much rather invest in slanting than bulk buying dried yeast


----------



## quantocks (20/10/08)

my yeast is 4 bucks a throw, not that much of a deal when you divy that up between 30 longnecks or one keg.


----------



## /// (20/10/08)

i dumped 120l today - anyone with jar is welcome!

Scotty


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/10/08)

/// said:


> i dumped 120l today - anyone with jar is welcome!
> 
> Scotty




Do they let you play with malts at the brewery or you just specialise in ruining yeasts ?


----------

